# ξύλινη γλώσσα = cant, stilted language, wooden language



## nickel (Jul 31, 2010)

*ξύλινη γλώσσα *η γλώσσα που είναι τυποποιημένη, χωρίς φυσικότητα, στερεότυπη και ως εκ τούτου αναμενόμενη και προβλέψιμη: _η ξύλινη γλώσσα των πολιτικών_. (ΛΝΕΓ)

Πρόκειται για μεταφραστικό δάνειο από το γαλλικό _langue de bois_.

Υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά το μεταφραστικό δάνειο (calque) *wooden language*, αλλά νομίζω ότι πιο συνηθισμένο είναι το *cant* (Encarta: clichéd talk: boring talk filled with clichés and platitudes). Χρήσιμο επίσης το _*stilted language*_.

Είχε κυκλοφορήσει το 1997 (εκδ. Αρμός) του Γιάννη Μ. Καλιόρη το βιβλίο _Η ξύλινη γλώσσα - Γλωσσολογικοί, ιστορικοί και ιδεολογικοί προσδιορισμοί του αριστεροκομματικού ιδιώματος_.

Διάβασα σήμερα στην Καθημερινή για την κυκλοφορία ενός μικρότερου βιβλίου για τη ξύλινη γλώσσα:
_Μικρό ερμηνευτικό λεξικό της ξύλινης γλώσσας - Τα 124 πρώτα λήμματα_ (Αριστείδης Γ. Ρωμανός) Εκδόσεις Ποταμός, 71 σελ.

Γράφει η Όλγα Σελλά:

*Ξύλινες λέξεις, περίκλειστα μυαλά*

«Ποιος δεν έχει βαρεθεί να ακούει ότι η “αδρεναλίνη” είναι πάντα “στα ύψη”, ότι “το θερμόμετρο” πάντα “χτυπάει κόκκινο”, ότι “το σενάριο” είναι πάντα “εφιαλτικό”, ότι η “επέμβαση” γίνεται πάντα “χωρίς αναισθητικό”, ότι “η επίθεση που εξαπέλυσε ο αρχηγός της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης” είναι πάντα “σφοδρή” και ότι “η καταστροφή” είναι πάντα “βιβλική”». Είναι ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από ένα ιδιαίτερο βιβλίο που μόλις κυκλοφόρησε: το «Μικρό ερμηνευτικό λεξικό της ξύλινης γλώσσας», για το οποίο φρόντισε ο Αριστείδης Γ. Ρωμανός (εκδ. Ποταμός).

Περιλαμβάνει ενδεικτικά 124 «λήμματα» αυτό το ιδιόρρυθμο λεξικό και καταγράφει αυτά που κατά κόρον χρησιμοποιούν τα ΜΜΕ στον προφορικό ή τον γραπτό λόγο. «Το ξύλινο στοιχείο προκύπτει από την προσπάθεια κατασκευής συντακτικών ενοτήτων, είναι πάντα αποτέλεσμα συνδυασμού και συναρμογής λέξεων για τη διατύπωση κάποιου νοήματος – και από την εν συνεχεία αέναη επανάληψή του. Μόνο που αντί νοήματος παράγεται ασάφεια, αντί πρωτοτυπίας στερεότυπο, αντί καλλιέπειας γλωσσική κακοποίηση», λέει στον πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πρόλογό του. Αφορά άραγε μόνο τη γλώσσα των ΜΜΕ αυτό το πλαίσιο που θέτει αυτός ο πολεοδόμος, ο οποίος, εκτός από την ευρυθμία της πόλης, ενδιαφέρεται και για την ευρυθμία της γλώσσας; Κάθε άλλο.

Η ξύλινη γλώσσα είναι δίπλα μας κάθε στιγμή, είναι εργαλείο έκφρασης όλων των κοινωνικών ομάδων, είναι τρόπος μη σκέψης πολλών ανθρώπων.

Όπως π.χ. το σύνθημα «Χούντα! Χούντα!», που ακούγεται συχνά-πυκνά στα χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν από την πραγματική χούντα. Ακούστηκε και προχθές έξω από το υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Υποδομών από τους εξαγριωμένους ιδιοκτήτες φορτηγών και βυτιοφόρων Δ.Χ. Κι όπως αρκετές φορές συμβαίνει με τα συνθήματα, χρησιμοποιούν λέξεις που απλώς ερεθίζουν το θυμικό και όσων τις χρησιμοποιούν και όσων τις ακούν, αφού, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, αναφέρονται σε μια αλγεινή περίοδο της σύγχρονης ιστορίας. Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα στην οποία αναφέρονται.

«...Η ξύλινη γλώσσα κρύβει την επιθυμία του εκφέροντος να προάγει αντίστοιχα την άγνοια, την πρόσληψη λανθασμένης αντιληπτικής εικόνας ή την ακρισία στον αποδέκτη του μηνύματος», σημειώνεται πολύ εύστοχα στην εισαγωγή του βιβλίου. Και να εκμηδενίσει οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία λογικής και διαλόγου, θα προσθέταμε, δύο από τις σοβαρότατες παθογένειες της νεοελληνικής κοινωνίας, για την ύπαρξη των οποίων έχει συμβάλει απολύτως η καταφυγή σε «ξύλινες» επικλήσεις λέξεων εκτός πραγματικότητας, που οδηγούν σε περίκλειστη σκέψη.​


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2010)

Το άρθρο και το βιβλίο όμως αναφέρεται στα γλωσσικά κλισέ και τις τυποποιημένες εκφράσειςενώ κατά τη γνώμη μου ξύλινη γλώσσα είναι η ακαμψία όλου του λόγου, με πολύπλοκη σύνταξη, εξεζητημένο λεξιλόγιο κλπ. Δηλαδή δεν θα έλεγα τα δημοσιογραφίστικα ξύλινη γλώσσα. 

Ο υδράργυρος ανεβαίνει, στα διόδια γίνεται το αδιαχώρητο καθώς οι Αθηναίοι φεύγουν για το εορταστικό τριήμερο. Σκηνές αλλοφροσύνης εκτυλίσσονται στα λιμάνια της χώρας, οι επιβάτες _συνωστίζονται στην αποβάθρα_ και προσπαθούν να λιντσάρουν όποιον κλέβει στην ουρά. Η συμπαθής τάξη των κουλουροπωλών βρίσκεται στην έβδομη μέρα της απεργίας της, κι οι πεινασμένοι επιβάτες στο σταθμό του ΟΣΕ διαμαρτύρονται, ενώ σχετικό ψήφισμα στάλθηκε στον υπουργό εμπορίου. Δώστε κουλούρια στο λαό, είναι το σύνθημα, ενώ ορισμένοι θερμόαιμοι δε δίστασαν να απαιτήσουν να κατέβει ο στρατός στους δρόμους, να μεταφέρει τα κουλούρια. Ο εκπρόσωπος των κουλουρτζήδων, Κανέλλος Σιμιτζής, ανεβάζει τους τόνους, κατηγορώντας την κυβέρνηση για την προτίμησή της στα μουστοκούλουρα δηλώνοντας: "Η ενδελέχεια της στρουχτουραλιστικής φράξιας των κουλουροπωλών, εναντιωματικά στο δομημένο ρεφορμισμό της υπερφίαλης και ανιστόρητης πρόκλησης, ντετερμινιστικά απογειωμένη σε σύνολα που υπάγονται σ'αυτά κατευθύνεται αδρανοποιητικά στην εξασφάλιση της κατοχύρωσης του κλάδου". 

Εγώ θα έλεγα ξύλινο το μισό από το πιο πάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2010)

Ένας αυστηρός, χορταστικός και ακριβέστατος ορισμός υπάρχει στα γαλλικά, σ' αυτή τη σελίδα.

La *langue de bois* est quelquefois appelée ironiquement la *xyloglossie*, du grec _xylon_, bois et _glossa_, langue. C'est un discours parlé ou écrit convenu, figé, incantatoire, délivrant un message coupé de la réalité, n'apportant aucune information nouvelle ou intentionnellement truqué, voire manipulatoire.

L'origine de "langue de bois" est russe. L'expression "*langue de chêne*" était utilisée avant la révolution pour qualifier la bureaucratie du tsar. Elle est devenue "langue de bois" pour le discours idéologique de l'URSS.

La langue de bois est une forme d'expression employée par les hommes politiques, les responsables d'entreprises, les technocrates... dans le but de :

masquer une absence d'information précise,
éviter de répondre à des questions embarrassantes,
ne pas attirer l'attention sur un argumentaire défaillant,
ne pas choquer un interlocuteur,
dissimuler une vérité désagréable tout en feignant de la décrire,
cacher des objectifs réels inavouables,
faire adhérer à une idée en donnant l'impression de s'intéresser aux préoccupations du plus grand nombre,
imposer une idéologie ou une vision du monde.

La langue de bois se reconnaît à l'une ou plusieurs de ces caractéristiques :

complexification du style,
flot de paroles inutiles (logorrhée) dans le but de noyer l'auditeur,
confiscation de la parole et absence d'échanges réels,
vision binaire et manichéenne de la réalité,
utilisation abusive de :
- stéréotypes exprimés de manière pompeuse (banalité, cliché. Ex : les temps sont durs)
- pléonasmes (expressions superflues, redondantes. Ex : projet d'avenir),
- barbarismes (mots inventés ou détournés de leur sens. Ex : solutionner, finaliser),
- euphémismes (atténuation d'une réalité brutale ou d'une idée désagréable. Exemple : un non-voyant pour un aveugle),
- mots peu usités et prétentieux (Ex : systémique, paradigme),
- la voix passive qui ne permet pas de savoir qui est responsable,
- expressions figées (sorte de formules magiques) ou vagues,
- expressions facilement mémorisables pour frapper les esprits,
- mots sortis de leur contexte.​
On notera que, dans un milieu où l'utilisation de la langue de bois est généralisée, il est très facile de repérer les intrus, les nouveaux et ceux qui n'adhèrent pas à la "pensée ambiante".​
Κακώς μπερδεύεται με κλισέ, στερεότυπες εκφράσεις, δημοσιογραφική γλώσσα και τα παρόμοια. Ας την κρατήσουμε για τους πολιτικούς και τους πολιτικολογούντες. Αλλά...


----------

